# The Standards in modern English



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have seen some copies of the Standards put into modern English. What are your thoughts of the translation?

I am preaching in a small Baptist church and was thinking that if I were to quote the Standards, I would do it in a modern translation (if the translation was good of course). I highly doubt the congregation would be able to follow a lengthy quote from the original Standards.


----------



## Berean (Oct 16, 2010)

The OPC has a modern version on their web site as a parallel version, but without constitutional authority. It's called the MESV, or Modern English Study Version. Helpful for study.

WCF with MESV

Direct link in frames: WCF and MESV in Parallel Columns


----------

